# New kid Question



## nora (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello to all I'm new to goats. I have my first baby goat around 4 1/2 month now 
she did not gain any weight.   She looks very small as the day she was born.She was weaned around 2 month 

What I'm doing wrong
Thank's


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2016)

Greetings @nora and welcome to BYH. If you've had the goat for 4 1/2 months and it hasn't grown, you have either not fed it enough or have fed very poor quality food, or the kid has some sort of genetic problem. Have you talked to the person you bought the goat from? Have you taken the goat to a vet (that KNOWS goats) for evaluation? Have you asked for help from anyone nearby that has goats? What breed is the goat? What are you feeding it, in what quantity, and how often? Goats are herd animals... do you have a companion goat for her? Could you take some pictures and post them so we can see what you're seeing? I'll tag some folks who will probably have more questions for you.

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @frustratedearthmother @ragdollcatlady @OneFineAcre


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2016)

@Latestarter asked the relevant questions so looking forward to your answers.  My biggest concern would be a G-6-S genetic defect if the kid is a Nubian.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @nora and welcome to BYH. If you've had the goat for 4 1/2 months and it hasn't grown, you have either not fed it enough or have fed very poor quality food, or the kid has some sort of genetic problem. Have you talked to the person you bought the goat from? Have you taken the goat to a vet (that KNOWS goats) for evaluation? Have you asked for help from anyone nearby that has goats? What breed is the goat? What are you feeding it, in what quantity, and how often? Goats are herd animals... do you have a companion goat for her? Could you take some pictures and post them so we can see what you're seeing? I'll tag some folks who will probably have more questions for you.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @frustratedearthmother @ragdollcatlady @OneFineAcre



x2


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2016)

X3 on what @Latestarter and @babsbag mentioned.

Has a fecal been run to determine if the goat has parasites or coccidia?  Both are capable of stunting growth no matter how much or how good the feed quality might be.  There's certainly something going on if the doeling has had no growth.  Time to get a good evaluation from a good veterinarian.

Good luck, hope you get some answers!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 9, 2016)

My first thought was also coccidia, giardia, parasites, wasting diseases... Even with poor genetics, you should have some growth. If you can give us more info perhaps we can help direct more info your way. I would absolutely have a vet involved at this point. Blood tests, fecal tests and an evaluation of her feeding routine and mineral options etc, should all be considered. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## nora (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you very much for the quick response. She is a bore goat and hay and grain are available to her 24/7. I have not tested her yet. I got a second goat to keep her company, and yes I do need a vet who knows goat well. Photo of the goat is attached.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 9, 2016)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## nora (Mar 10, 2016)

12 lb


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 10, 2016)

The picture makes her look much larger. Are you sure she is 12 lbs.
Our 4 week old Nigerians weigh more than that.

How tall is she?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2016)

That goat looks to be 40-50 lbs


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 10, 2016)

The goat in the picture looks larger than 12 lbs. Can you get a current weight? You can stand on a bathroom scale first with the baby, then stand on it with out the baby and subtract the smaller number from the larger one. 

I would have guessed our young boers to be much less than they really are since they are really compact. I had estimated 13-15 lbs for one that was actually over 20! While not perfect, I use the bathroom scale to weigh anything under 100 lbs (I have big boys that can easily lift that much), so at least I can see progress in our kids.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2016)

I've got a bad back and it hurts thinking about picking that goat up


----------



## nora (Mar 10, 2016)

16  inches


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe it's really a cross between a rabbit and a dwarf goat? 16" and 12 pounds at 4+ months is seriously tiny...


----------



## nora (Mar 10, 2016)

I will post  a  better  picture soon.


----------



## Carmin Rollenhagen (Feb 22, 2017)

Based on nothing more then the photo, that goat "looks" fine. However if it's only a fpot tall there's a mutation or something else present. * Following for further information.


----------



## Hillaire (Jun 4, 2017)

update?


----------

